# Lord Zargon wishes everyone a Happy Solstice



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon wishes everyone a Happy Solstice



December 21, 2013



Gracious Gravediggers:


Earlier today, this small blue planet we call Earth rocketed around its far orbital turn and is now hustling its way back toward the Sun. Beginning tomorrow, the nights will shorten and the days will gradually grow longer as we salute a new year of death, destruction and abject viciousness.


Join me in proclaiming that 2014 will be a year steeped in joyous dread.


Now and forever, I am



Zargon




[email protected]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RexBHamilton said:


> Beginning tomorrow, the nights will shorten and the days will gradually grow longer as we salute a new year of death, destruction and abject viciousness.


This world is crappy enough as it is; people need to be nicer and more respectful, _not_ more vicious 

Happy Solstice.


----------

